# sewing machine needle help needed



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I have an old Emdeko machine and I need some new needles for it. The few that came with it are shorter than the Schmetz universal needles I have on hand and the long ones will not sew with this machine. Could someone point me in the right direction, please. I do not have access to a sewing/fabric store to take the needles in for comparison. I have to order online.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

If you goggle the machine you can find the manual online. According to this manual it takes 15x1 needles, which are the most common, I believe. Could the needle that was in the machine be wrong or broken?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The one in the machine and another the same size are working. The longer one doesn't work, it is a universal needle.

I'll look for the 15x1 needles. I downloaded the manual, but the text is difficult for me to make out. I have some vision problems. Thank you.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

if it's suppose to take the 15x1 needle and it only works with a shorter needle, your timing could be off. 

UNIVERSAL is not a size, it's a point type (such as Universal, Stretch, Jeans etc). 15x1 is the same as 705H. There will be two numbers, something like XXXX/705H


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Do you know how I can check the timing? Very possible it is off. I have no way to get this machine to a shop. (I didn't know that about the needle type. I expect there is a lot I don't know about sewing. LOL)


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

To check the hook timing, first remove the needle plate, bobbin cover, bobbin case and bobbin so you can see better. Then put the needle in the center position if it is a ZZ machine and then turn the hand wheel moving the needle all the way down. Then slowly turn the hand wheel to bring the needle back up about 9/64" ( not positive about the measurement) and look at the point on the bobbin hook. It should be centered behind the needle. 

By the sounds of it you have some incorrect needles. Buy a package of Schmetz 15x1 or Singer 2020 needles, and make sure the needle is put in correctly, and seated all the way up. 

I suspect your problem is needle related rather than timing. Good luck on your diagnosis.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Joe. I'll look at it in the morning after my eyes are rested. Light should be better too.


----------

